# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  Backupگیر ی اتوماتیک از دیتابیس

## tazekar

سلام .
آقا من یه مشکلی برام پیش اوومده . تورو خدا فقط بهم نخندین  :oops: 
بعد از اینکه یه کمی پایگاه رو تغییر میدم ، دیگه اطلاعات رو نمی توونم تغییر بدم . حتی اجازه Backup گیری رو هم بهم نمی ده.
می خواستم بدوونم چطور میشه پایگاه رو طوری تنظیم کرد که بصورت اتوماتیک از دیتا و تراکنش Backup گیری کنه . در صورتیکه بشه اینکار رو کرد آیا وقتی ما بصورت غیر مستقیم و بوسیله یه برنامه رابط با داده ها کار میکنیم ، خود بخود ای Backup گیری رو انجم میده ؟
در ضمن هر چند وقت یکبار از اطلاعات و تراکنشهای پایگاه داده Backup گیری کنم ؟
راستی وقتی روی پایگاه کار  میکنم بعد  از مدتی این پیام ظاهر میشه :

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=814579

----------


## (امید)

سلام

ADOQuery11.Close;
ADOQuery11.SQL.Clear;
ADOQuery11.SQL.Add&#40;'BACKUP DATABASE databasename'&#41;;
ADOQuery11.SQL.Add&#40;'TO DISK = ''E&#58;\database\data\backup_databasename.bak'''&  #41;;
ADOQuery11.SQL.Add&#40;'WITH FORMAT,'&#41;;
ADOQuery11.SQL.Add&#40;'NAME = ''Full Backup of databasename Database'''&#41;;
ADOQuery11.ExecSQL;

----------


## tazekar

سلام
ممنون از راهنماییهاتون. 
این دستورات رو کجا و به چه صورت باید استفاده کنم ؟ توی برنامه یا توی بانک ؟ 
در ضمن برنامه من تحت وب هستش .
<span dir=ltr>
When you back up a SQL Server 7.0 database, and you then restore the database on SQL Server 2000, the restoration process might fail, and you receive the following error message
When you back up a SQL Server 7.0 database, and you then restore the database on SQL Server 2000, the restoration process might fail, and you receive the following error message:


Microsoft SQL-DMO (ODBC SQL State: 42000)
The log file for database '&lt;Database Name>' is full. Back up the transaction log for the database to free up some log space. 
RESTORE DATABASE is terminating abnormally. 
:</span>
من دیتابیسم رو با Sql Server 2000  طراحی کردم و از sql server 7 هم به 2000 تبدیل نکردم .

----------


## vadood

> هر چند وقت یکبار از اطلاعات و تراکنشهای پایگاه داده Backup گیری کنم ؟


این رو بخون
http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/de...kprst_63eh.asp





> حتی اجازه Backup گیری رو هم بهم نمی ده.


باید یه بار از transaction log بکاپ بگیری. برای این کار یا از enterprise manager برو و بگو که از tl  بکاپ بگیره یا این رو اجرا کن تا بدون بکاپ خالیش کنه (بکاپ اش فعلا به دردت نمی خوره):
BACKUP LOG WITH NO_LOG
این رو اگه توی query analyzer بنویسی کار می کنه. یادت باشه که باید تو دیتابیس خودت باشی 




> پایگاه رو طوری تنظیم کرد که بصورت اتوماتیک از دیتا و تراکنش Backup گیری کنه


اول اینو بخون
http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/de...omate_42r7.asp

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

اگر بر روی وب است باید خدمت شما عرض کنم که این نتیجه ی هاستینگ ضعیف است. با ادمین هاست مکاتبه کنید تا لاگ فایل دیتابیس شما را خالی کند.
این مشکل را سایت پرشیا ایی لرنینگ هم داشت. هر دو روز یکبار لاگ فایل اس کیوال سرور آن پر می شد و فوروم سایت می خوابید!

----------


## tazekar

سلام
ممنون از راهنماییهاتوون.
یه سوال د یگه هم دار م و اوون اینه که چطور  میشه یه بانک اطلاعاتی تحت فاکس 2 رو همر اه با اطلاعاتش به sql تبدیل کرد؟ اطلاعات بانک همشون فارسی تحت داس هستند  .

----------

